# Vibes



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm new to this site and trying to figure out how to use this forum so I thought I would attempt to upload this little exercise I wrote, humm? 20 years ago? I have no concept of time unless it's musical.
hope it works.
Cheers, AO.


----------



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)

very charming! 20 years ago haha you're very talented


----------



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks Hurbe........


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

The piece is cute but it isn't really a true vibraphone piece because at the 27 second mark you have a single pitch sustained while a few moving notes above continue in the staccato manner of the entire piece. That is not possible since the vibraphone's sustaining pedal has to be pressed down for the long tone to sound. That would then cause all the notes moving above it to be sustained thus causing a blurring of the melodic notes sounding above the long tone.


----------



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for pointing that out. My orchestration skills are very limited. I compose as a hobby and don’t anticipate my compositions will ever be played by real musicians. So in my own little virtual reality I can make instruments do impossible things (although not intentionally ). I originally intended this for no particular instrument but decided I liked the sound of vibes since 20 years ago midi sounds where not so good. 

Are you the famous Latvian composer, Peteris Vasks? If so we might have some mutual acquaintance’s in Riga.

Cheers,AO.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

LOL! No, I'm not the real Vasks. Wish I were, as he's a great one!


----------



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)

You're welcome.......


----------

